# Civil Service Exam



## copscopsme (Feb 12, 2006)

I am interested in being a cop. Currently I work for a college police department. My degree is in management though. My questions is how hard is the civil service exam? And, if you pass, what are your chances of joining a department?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

easy as pie and depends on the municipality you send your scores. Do a search of civil service and you'll get a whole mess of responses and opinions.

(easy as pie meaing you should be able to pass the min of 70%)


----------



## copscopsme (Feb 12, 2006)

Great thanks, the one I am thinking of is Norwood PD. It should be easier there to get a job than Boston right?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

You never know, the positive thing about big cities is they need more cops. The downside is that more people apply


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

copscopsme said:


> I am interested in being a cop. Currently I work for a college police department. My degree is in management though. My questions is how hard is the civil service exam? And, if you pass, what are your chances of joining a department?


If you're not a VET, 0 and none.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You are already a cop...the "campus" disclaimer is bogus. "Civil circus test" or "state police test" does not make you any more of a cop...though it may help you to be a better cop (academy/experience, etc...or not: GIGO). Campus cop, Environmental cop, Housing cop, Local cop, State cop, Train cop: they are all cops.

The only reasons to swap jobs are: retirement/benefits/pay/perceived "action" or the ability to specialize.

Your chances are just as good as a Vet's: so they get a couple of points...if the fellow is stupid, the extra points may help him attain a passing grade. Just because a person served in the military (which is a laudable thing in its own right) doesn't make them a "test-taking-machine"...just endeavor to score well...a lot of vets have failed to earn the job because they couldn't score well enough...or they dropped out of the academy because "...I already took that BS in Basic...").

Take as many tests as you can: the journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step...you may have to go through several iterations of "policehood" (as I did) before you get to where you want to be.

Do not let veterans/minority preferences deter you...I out-scored them...so can you.

My apologies to all the veterans and minorities I have offended: grow a thicker skin.:jump:


----------



## copscopsme (Feb 12, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> You are already a cop...the "campus" disclaimer is bogus. "Civil circus test" or "state police test" does not make you any more of a cop...though it may help you to be a better cop (academy/experience, etc...or not: GIGO). Campus cop, Environmental cop, Housing cop, Local cop, State cop, Train cop: they are all cops.
> 
> The only reasons to swap jobs are: retirement/benefits/pay/perceived "action" or the ability to specialize.
> 
> ...


I am actually not a campus police offier. I just work for a campus police department, I am however the dispatch manager. Will that do me any good?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes it will...you already know the deal...it's in your dispatch log. The kids that are responding to incidents are not "blowing smoke"...chances are that is how the incident happened. 

Cops on this board will tell you: they do not make this stuff up...you can not imagine what the lemming is capable of!

There is no reason to tell tales...this stuff actually happens.

Take the tests and come aboard...ignore the nay-sayers...they say "nay" because they couldn't get on the job...or because they push a narrow agenda.

Good luck, kid.


----------



## copscopsme (Feb 12, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Yes it will...you already know the deal...it's in your dispatch log. The kids that are responding to incidents are not "blowing smoke"...chances are that is how the incident happened.
> 
> Cops on this board will tell you: they do not make this stuff up...you can not imagine what the lemming is capable of!
> 
> ...


Thanks :grin:


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

How can you out score a Vet.? If you score a 99 and the Vet. scores a 70 he or she automaticly places higher.:-k


----------



## 82PSTSB (Apr 6, 2004)

I think he was referring to the state police test, giving vets a "couple" of extra points on the test, that way you could still score and place higher than a vet.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Folks, it's been a couple of decades since my last civil service exam...and yes, I did score 99 and was called for an interview by a local department. Please excuse my ignorance of the current state of affairs regarding CS scores/placement.

If veterans who pass the civil service exam automatically go to the top of the list, more power to you. I don't believe it's right, but then, I'm not a veteran either. If this is, in fact, the way CS works, it is wrong. Now, before you get your panties in a bunch, I'm all for giving the vets something...a ONE TIME something, to show appreciation for their service and sacrifice. Say a five point credit to be used on the CS or MSP exams, which may be used multiple times until you have reached that point at which you are no longer allowed to sit for the exam. Once you are on the job, your vet status would not be applicable to promotional exams. I think this arrangement would be fair. While we all appreciate the service of our veterans, being a vet does not automatically mean that a vet would be a better cop than the non-vet candidates. If the vet scores a "70" and a lemming scores a "99", what makes the vet a superior candidate? Too, the fact that a mere passing grade puts a vet at the top of the list suggests that some particular candidates did not "do their utmost" to pass the test..."Heck, I just have to pass and I go to the top of the list".

If this is the way the system works (pass and go to the top) it is nothing more than "affirmative action" for veterans. If this is the case then all members of federally recognized victim's groups that are veterans should go to the top of the list AHEAD of the other vets, regardless of score (assuming they passed). Where does it end? Like I said before, veterans should get a preference on the entrance exam...and THAT'S IT. But to merely pass and go to the top of the list? That's bull hockey. 

If thats not how the CS system works, "never mind"


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I agree with you 110% and unfortunately that is how CS works.



dcs2244 said:


> Folks, it's been a couple of decades since my last civil service exam...and yes, I did score 99 and was called for an interview by a local department. Please excuse my ignorance of the current state of affairs regarding CS scores/placement.
> 
> If veterans who pass the civil service exam automatically go to the top of the list, more power to you. I don't believe it's right, but then, I'm not a veteran either. If this is, in fact, the way CS works, it is wrong. Now, before you get your panties in a bunch, I'm all for giving the vets something...a ONE TIME something, to show appreciation for their service and sacrifice. Say a five point credit to be used on the CS or MSP exams, which may be used multiple times until you have reached that point at which you are no longer allowed to sit for the exam. Once you are on the job, your vet status would not be applicable to promotional exams. I think this arrangement would be fair. While we all appreciate the service of our veterans, being a vet does not automatically mean that a vet would be a better cop than the non-vet candidates. If the vet scores a "70" and a lemming scores a "99", what makes the vet a superior candidate? Too, the fact that a mere passing grade puts a vet at the top of the list suggests that some particular candidates did not "do their utmost" to pass the test..."Heck, I just have to pass and I go to the top of the list".
> 
> ...


----------



## improzak (Feb 16, 2006)

All I can tell you is that it is pretty much dumb luck. I have scored a 100 and never received a card. I later scored a 99 and never received a card. I now just scored a 93 (lowest score ever for me) and now received a card and am going through the interview process. Hang in there and good luck, personally I think it is a crap shot.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

well if the town only hires from resident list than often that does not matter. but this has been discussed to great depth, and its not gonna change. but for the most part (obviously MBTA doesn't apply) if ur not gettinga job cause ur not a vet than re-exam ur plan of attack for getting on in MA. if they give vets 5 points and i score a 100(+5) totaling a 105(no res pref) all that will get me is a card and the hiring PD will hire the one with the f/t academy or the resident (of course the resident will be a vet) its not like u are guaranteed a job cause ur a vet. correct me if i am wrong but isn't there a background an oral board (or 2) a medical/pysch test? i am by no means saying that CS is fair and perfect and doesn't need to change but not having vet status is 1 of many many many things that should worry a canidate. even if they eliminated vet pref all together there are so many vet cops that vets are still gonna get accused of unfair prefrence from non-vets. I make it a point not to put down those who elect not to serve their country, but military service is directly related to law enforcement. i got more interviews w/o vet status then w/ vet status. now i am speaking for entrance purposes, i don't know squat about promotion. also its not like every single community is CS. if u have ur heart set on serving on only 1 towns PD and that town is CS & u have no vet status then there are ways around it.


----------

